# 2WW - Ibs driving me mad - any suggestions?



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 
Am in 2ww 6dpt 
I have IBS and keep getting wind, bowel spasms and cramps which I think is being aggravated by the cyclogest. My bowel feels as if it is constantly "Ticking" and its driving me mad!
I normally take ibuprofen which settles it down really quickly 
Ive read that some ladies take baby asprin in the 2ww - do you think that this would have the same effect - also Im confused as I thought asprin was also an anti inflammatory so you shouldnt take it when pregnant
can any one help
julie


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Julie

It sounds like you are having a terrible time.

I think the cyclogest will be adding to your problem. When ever I have used cyclogest I got terrible cramps and wind. 

Baby asprin is used to help implanation. I think it safe because it's such a small dose but I don't know if it will help your situation. Hopefully someone will have some tips for you. Have you tried looking on the internet ? I know their are lots of sites for ibs sufferers.

Take care and I wish you the best of luck 

Natalie xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Julie

I too am suffering from IBS - I find peppermint tea by the gallon is calming things down but it sounds like you have it worse than me. The cyclogest certainly makes things worse, and as unpleasant as it is, when the IBS feels particulrly bad, I have been using the cyclogest vaginally instead of my usual "botty bomb" aproach. It just gives things a bit of a rest.

Good luck - I hope you get your BFP! 

love
Caroline
xx

PS You can take paracetemol for pain relief if it works for you.


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Caroline
Im glad you understand! 
Am already drinking gallons of peppermint tea as I normally do!
As for the dreaded cyclogest - its going in "the front door" as I darent put it up me botty!
Went out for a little walk on the beach with Dh last evening and seems to have helped as the constipation was relieved(!) this morning thank goodness!
Stomach cramps have also gone and I feel a lot more comfortable today so hopefully will be ok for a bit .

Congratulations on your pg! well done!!! 
How are you coping with IBS now - I heard that it sometimes settles down in pregnancy - I hope so for both of us!

Take care 

love julie


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi guys

Colpermin is good too. It is a peppermint tablet as should be safe to take. Check with the pharmacist first

Kitty


----------



## Uma (Jun 18, 2004)

I have IBS with stomach cramps & wind although it started after I had my ovaries removed last year, so not in exactly same position as you....

However, I recently discovered that if I take yoghurt when I have these pains or feel them coming on, it relieves the pain/wind within the hour! It has saved me from so much pain that I suffered for a year.

Now I keep stocked up with fruit yoghurts!

Might be worth trying...

Good Luck!

Uma x


----------

